# What Job Keeps You Busy



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

*What J.O.B keeps you busy*

okay so I thought instead of hi-jacking the other thread we needed to start a new one in the right place..lol
so I am curious about this anyway, what is it exactly that we all do as a job in the real world

I am a part time server/part time manager at IHOP. I used to be a full time GM, but hated the hours and never having time to see my family or do anything else for that matter..lol so I went back to just serving about two years ago, and then I found myself agreeing to cover my boss's days off..lol


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

full time beer taster lol.....sorta serious


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

LOL, how'd you luck into that gig..

I have a friend who's hubby get's paid to watch movies in the theaters, he's there to check to see what previews and stuff they play before the movies, but he can stay for the show...that could be a good job..lol


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I think I've answered this before but here goes. I'm a full time wife and I freelance occasionally as a party/event planner. I also have a small business making custom decorated vases for weddings, anniversaries, memorials and just about any theme you can imagine. It leaves me alot of time for prop building. Now if I could just figure out a way to pay for all the necessary materials.........


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

well its like this i see it as sabatical(sp).....my bill collectors see it as being lazy LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Good topic!

I have 2 businesses, One is a cleaning and maintenance business and the other is of course frighteners entertainment.

The maintenance has added security systems this year, a way cool fun thing I might add!!

Jeff


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm an RN at an Occupational Health Clinic. I'm the contact person for employers, work comp insurances, teach classes and work in the clinic taking care of patients. 
Merlin (The Quiet One)


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm part of a group that designs and develops software for use by auditors and other employees of my state's taxing authority. My job is kind of a mixed bag: I mainly do business analysis, software support, electronic data conversion and training.

My other job (the one I wish I could do full-time) entails taking care of my vineyard and orchard. I had a pretty good harvest last year (my vines are still rather young) and made a little bit of money selling grapes. Hopefully, this year will be even better!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I'm a screenplay writer who's also in the Navy. Hopefully, in a couple years, I'll be a screenplay writer, producer, _and_ director who's _not_ in the Navy!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm a forester with the state of Pennsylvania. I get to walk through private woodlots and give landowners advice on how to manage their timber and wildlife. I get to meet all sorts of interesting people AND work outside!
Fighting forest fires, planting trees, you name it. In fact I would go as Smokey Bear this year but they won't let me borrow the damn costume. Can you imagine Smokey scaring ToTer's? Growling, snarling. SMOKEY BEAR, no more mister nice guy.


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

State Law Enforcement


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Store Detective


----------



## coffin_creature (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm a full time paramedic in a small town and a volunteer firefighter on my days off


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Shoe salesman! Yes, I'm Al Bundy.  Sellin' the shoes for Payless.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm the Northeast regional warehouse/shipping manager for an international company that sells fire protection equipment. I cover from Maine down to the Virginias, and west to Ohio.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Not a job parsey but things that keep me busy... writting (Which I do get payed for on occasion. Studerentlying... feels like a job, Cub leadering and venture presiding...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Lab Technician


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

ooooooooooo Dr. M is lucky, free Pyrex for lab scenes.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

grapegrl said:


> My other job (the one I wish I could do full-time) entails taking care of my vineyard and orchard. I had a pretty good harvest last year (my vines are still rather young) and made a little bit of money selling grapes. Hopefully, this year will be even better!


grapegrl, does your vinyard produce any wines?

seems we have a variety of occupations from the participants here..lol


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm a Microwave/RF Technician. I make antennas for use in satellite communications as well as a few for other applications.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> I'm a Microwave/RF Technician. I make antennas for use in satellite communications as well as a few for other applications.


You don't happen to work for Micro Tech do you?

Jeff


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You don't happen to work for Micro Tech do you?
> 
> Jeff


Nope. I work for Seavey Engineering Associates, which is now a wholly owned subsidiary of ARA Inc. That's a mouthful.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Concrete mixer truck driver


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

strange1 said:


> Concrete mixer truck driver


drive the concrete mixing truck? if so i have a ? will the crete realy set up in there and cant get out lets say you got stuck in traffic crete started seting what happens after that ?


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

I guess it would be possible for the stuff to set up in the drum if you left it in long enough on purpose.
If we have a long trip to make we usually add enough water to the mix so it will take longer to set up giving us plenty of time to get where we're going.

And if something happens to the truck like an accident or a break down we carry 10 pounds of sugar with us.
Adding sugar to the mix will riun the concrete, and pervent the concrete from setting up permanetly.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

strange1 said:


> I guess it would be possible for the stuff to set up in the drum if you left it in long enough on purpose.
> If we have a long trip to make we usually add enough water to the mix so it will take longer to set up giving us plenty of time to get where we're going.
> 
> And if something happens to the truck like an accident or a break down we carry 10 pounds of sugar with us.
> Adding sugar to the mix will riun the concrete, and pervent the concrete from setting up permanetly.


sugar ? i would never of known that ...learn somthing everyday


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Yep, sugar will do that.
When I was breaking in on the job, I saw a post on the bulletin board that said make sure you have sugar and fiber in your truck.
I thought they were just kidding, sounded to me like they wanted to make sure you ate breakfast.
Then I found out they were serious.
The fiber ( chopped up pieces of fiberglass strands ) is added to the mix sometimes for added strength like on a driveway.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hella said:


> grapegrl, does your vinyard produce any wines?
> 
> seems we have a variety of occupations from the participants here..lol


Not yet...I may eventually contract with a winery in the area to sell my grapes to them when my vines are at full production. I did get a grape press for Yule, though, so this year I'll be making a couple of batches for the house and to give away to friends.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I work for a part on Honeywell that designs the larger smoke detectors. My job is to test them out, blow them up, and then fix them. Weird huh...


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

DeathTouch said:


> I work for a part on Honeywell that designs the larger smoke detectors. My job is to test them out, blow them up, and then fix them. Weird huh...


 sounds fun


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

A job blowing things up.
Some people have all of the fun.


----------



## screamer (Nov 8, 2005)

Law enforcement..County Jail.(Booking Officer)...also partime-Emt


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

I am a bartender by trade but recently started as a mortgage consultant. I do both these days and thats why I have not been as active as I like to be on these boards. I miss hanging around and once I get a little more settled in with my new job I hope to get back into things a little more.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Im a Systems Engineer. I build and design high availability computer networks and systems.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I read through the list, that is quite a mix of jobs and occupations. I am a software engineer who is being encouraged to go to systems engineering. I currently work with Enterprise Architectures and Business Process Management, but the area I work in tends to change every 2 years or so.


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

scarface said:


> I am a bartender by trade but recently started as a mortgage consultant. I do both these days and thats why I have not been as active as I like to be on these boards. I miss hanging around and once I get a little more settled in with my new job I hope to get back into things a little more.


Hey alright a mixologist!...I'll have a bud please...in a bottle


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm a Senior Mechanical Engineer at a medical device company in CA. I've been working at start-ups in the Bay Area for about 25 years (love those stock options). Did some direct patient care as an RT, which got me interested in health care, particularly women's health.


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

that'll be 2.50!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I work for the city... so I dont exactly work.. LOL just kidding, Im an Intake Assessment Assistant. I take the calls when people apply for Assistance (*AKA - Welfare) 

Lets get this thread up and running again..its interesting! Has anyone changed jobs since March?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I am a licensing coodinator for a claims administrator. I keep all licenses current on our agents, agency, corporation, and bonds. I have my own property and casualty agent license. I am also the executive secretary to the owner of the company. I like to consider myself "eye candy with a brain"! I know that's why he keeps me around. Of course, the brain is not a fully functional brain. Can't have everything.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Lead Hotel Mechanic and Security supervisor (one job) and lots of side work mostly finish carpentry (kitchens,doors and other peoples screw ups)


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Mine's a two-parter, Grounds Foreman/City Cemetery Manager (fitting,no?)


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

since I started this thread earlier this year, I have changed jobs. I now work for Frontier Airlines as a Ramp Service Agent.
My job functions include loading and unloading the airplane, delivering bags to connecting flights, servicing the water, marshalling the aircraft to and from the gate, pushing the plane out from the gate with the tractor and lots of other things like that.
so if you ever want to know any horror stories about waht REALLY happens to your bags..lol I am the gal to ask..

and if you have never seen any of the Frontier Commercials they are hilarious! I do believe you can view them from the company website. FlyFrontier.com
Larry the Lynx is my favorite.


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

I work for the University of Florida. State job!  Yes, that's a good thing! lol I am an Office Assistant. I do time and labor for the Horticultural Sciences Department and I also do Travel and Travel Reimbursements to most of the Professors that travel. I also do other odds and ends but those are my main responsibilities. 

Good hours, good insurance, decent pay... Works for me!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I now work for the FBI....

Wait, no. I'm still a lab technician.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great array of jobs here. Any person from any walk of life can be a haunter.

I own a mobile dj business. Weddings, proms, dances, reunions, corporate events, even the dreaded karaoke. Tons of club work. Any music at all from Drum & bass to pop, rock, indie, alt, techno, dance, r & b, hip hop, rap anything at all. Since I live in Oklahoma, I do a lot of country. That's my night job.

During the day I am the operations manager of a wild animal park. Tons of hard work, but it's worth it. Done everything from plant trees to build cages to scoop poop and everything in between.

I get out of most clubs at around 3:30 and am up at 5 usually. I am around a computer while djing though, so I can play on the forum. Now, I am tired and rambling. 

This is a great thread.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm a counselor in the Behavioral Health Dept. at a large regional Health Center.
Been here for 25 years


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

I am a production supervisor in the metal stamping division of G.M.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm a training manager/HR person for a company who sells material handling equipment.

My second job is to do all the bookkeeping and admin work for a fantasy miniatures company that my husband and I are partners in.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Was up to my elbows in hydraulics all day! F-16 stab ISA (integrated servo-actuator ) had a small leak, easy fix right, tighten a B-nut and we’re good to go…nooooo four high pressure lines and four leak checks later (9 hours) I’m home with busted knuckles and reeking of hydraulics, Shower done and hope for a better day tomorrow.

If you didn’t know already I’m an F-16 mechanic what do you do for a living?


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Well Im an Elementary school kitchen cook Mon through Friday . Its full time but I do get off at 1pm everyday. Was working a second job at Mickey dees but quit that one like two weeks ago. I got divorced on Dec 8th 2006, so I do have that money coming in also. I try to save little by little up til Halloween. Ok so my funds usually run out and the credit card company loves me lol . But hey I gotta pay for halloween hehehehee.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm the Kitchen Manager of a Middle School with grades 6th,7th and 8th. We serve 800 kids M-F. I'm also the taxi driver for our two children as well as taking care of Vlad's mom in my spare time. It doesn't leave much prop building time. Currently my only down time is once a month when we meet with the NJ Make and Take group.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Already a thread for this, so I merged them...

I'm still a Microwave/RF Technician, but now for a different company than I stated earlier in this thread. We build antennas for everyone from Lockheed-Martin and Sirius Satellite Radio right down to much smaller companies that you've probably never heard of.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Already a thread for this, so I merged them...
> 
> I'm still a Microwave/RF Technician, but now for a different company than I stated earlier in this thread. We build antennas for everyone from Lockheed-Martin and Sirius Satellite Radio right down to much smaller companies that you've probably never heard of.


I didn't know that you built them, cool.
I installed a microwave camera system last year. 8 cameras for an apartment community's parking lots. Do you make Microtek's units as well?

http://www.microtekelectronics.com/minilinkacc.html


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

After a 20 year stint as a carpenter/construction stupidintendant, I am now a NY real estate appraiser and a part time eBay seller(sorry nothing Halloween related there). I gave up the carpentry, which I loved, because gravity started kicking my ass... 2 knee surgeries and 1 ankle surgey later I keep my feet on terra-firma.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I have a double masters in teaching the blind. Orientation and Mobility/ and Rehab. Basic terms, how to use the cane and get around/ and how to do every day living such as cooking, putting on matching clothes in the morning, etc when you can't see.

When my son was born 2 yrs ago, I quit my job and became a male homemaker while my wife worked. An added plus was I could focus on my acting.

Now we need more moola, so I'm applying for a part time job at U-Haul...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm a systems software engineer. I've been creating supply chain management software for 12 years.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm a spy for Her Majesty's Secret Service...no, wait.
I'm still a lab technician.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm a Visual Display Artist for Bloomingdales 
and a part-time singer/actor


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Viva la Acting!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I am a Sergeant/Supervisor in Security at an airport.
I Check construction vehicles for bombs.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm a licensed Cosmetologist, but I've been a stay at home mom for awhile. Just started working part time as a Parent Liasion at my youngest sons school. I keep the License current just in case..lol


----------

